# Using Us tivo in uk?



## matthunter3 (Jul 31, 2006)

Can you use the TiVo TCD540080 Series2 80-Hour Digital Video Recorder	

TiVo TCD540080 Series2 80-Hour Digital Video Recorder

In the uk.
and how would i get the subscription?


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Hunty (Nov 6, 2001)

No


----------



## George (Nov 14, 2001)

Welcome to the forum, you may wish to have a quick look at the thread at the top - the one entitled "New users start here - read this thread before asking questions" - before you err, ask a question....

Just a thought.....

George


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Tivo UK won't register a US Tivo serial.

So no guide data, no tivo.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I'll bet he feels suitably stupid now  Either that or he's thinking how un-friendly we all are


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again;
New users should not be allowed to post until they have filled in a questionnaire with answers from the FAQ.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Gary/Ozsat, any chance of making a sticky topic with the subject "Before you ask, no you cannot use a US TiVo in the UK"


----------



## algordon (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm with Carl here. I sent my first post several weeks ago and got a rather sarcastic and unpleasant reply from a member who shall remain nameless but who is a bit of a grumpy sod (clue....)

Maybe I'm oversensitive but I don't see the need for rudeness even when dealing with posts that raise really basic queries that've been answered many times. There are many ways to make a point and I don't see that a bit of civility would go amiss.

So there!


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

I think inclusivity is over-rated.
(i.e. "Oh, don't be nasty to the person who wants help but is too ignorant/lazy to search or read the rules.")

All societies have rules;
if someone wishes to join a society, they need to make an effort to understand those rules; 
if someone breaks those rules, we should reserve the right to punish them, which is what we did.

As Nick Lowe sang, "*Cruel To Be Kind*"


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

"Hands-up"  Me, Me, Me

I've been around too long to deal with people who cannot read the FAQ or even the most obvious thread on the board.......

Try an Internet search for something called netiquette......

Of course when someone has used their initiative, done the relevant searches and still come up with nothing then we ( I ) am more than happy to help ( and hopefully people here will back me up on that  ) As one of the original and old crowd I may say that I feel I have earned the right to take that attitude........

Others here may be more helpful as is their right ( and patience. )

When I was a lad etc.......

Rgds,

R.


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Maybe we should get one of them to buy a US TiVo as punishment!


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Or worse: a $ky+


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Now now! No reason to go over-board


----------



## matthunter3 (Jul 31, 2006)

This may sound stupid but, can you use tivo without a subscription, as in just with the sky, ntl guide?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Yes, you can use a UK Tivo without subscription but it's very limited you would be better buying a DVD recorder or a DVD and Hard Disk Recorder.

An unsubscribed US Tivo will expect NTSC format pictures but your Sky or NTL box will be outputting a PAL signal. Which means in simple terms it still won't work.


----------



## matthunter3 (Jul 31, 2006)

yeah i might just buy one and save up for a life time subscription.


----------



## matthunter3 (Jul 31, 2006)

shame they dont sell them any more though.
can you still buy lifetime subs?


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

And from someone who is a little less grumpy, welcome to the forum.  

Generally-speaking, this is a very friendly forum. Unfortunately, the subject is a very touchy one, since most members would jump at the chance to replace their old Series 1 with a nice new shiny Series 2 or 3.

As far as I'm aware, you can still get a lifetime subscription in the UK, so long as it is for a UK model. While they're still selling lifetime subs, it is generally considered an indication that the service is going to continue for some time yet.


----------



## matthunter3 (Jul 31, 2006)

I have found a tivo on ebay, thompson scenium, in "Demo Mode", displaying account in good standing.
what does this mean?
he says you dont have to pay.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

If I remember correctly, a machine in 'Demo Mode' has a lifetime subscription that isn't transferable. i.e. The subscription was provided for shop use, but would be disabled if sold to a customer. If that is the case, you shouldn't try and transfer the subscription to yourself.


----------



## matthunter3 (Jul 31, 2006)

yeah i was just going to plug it in, would that cancel my sub?
its got turbonet so id be putting it on my LAN.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

As a word of warning we can't discuss service theft here - e.g. getting the electronic programme guide without paying for it. 

As it's been modified already (turbonet) its very probably already outside of the strict terms of the original Demo agreement.
It's unlikely that a functioning Tivo with a valid subscription would stop working but you aren't going to be able to ask Tivo customer services for help if it goes wrong or you can't set it up if you don't get it transferred to you.
I would look for a genuine Lifetime unit but if the price is right you might decide it's worth the small risk.


----------



## matthunter3 (Jul 31, 2006)

i didnt really know it was theft of service.


----------



## pauljs (Feb 11, 2001)

matthunter3 said:


> i didnt really know it was theft of service.


I agree, after all TiVo could always have cancelled any shop demo subs if they had wanted to since no shops are selling them anymore


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I don't know if it is or it isn't I was just warning a new member about restrictions that may be relevant.

If the demo units originally came with a cancelable equivalent to a life time subscription to allow retailers to demo full features you have to assume there was a reason they didn't get a 'proper' lifetime sub. 

My guess would be that if the retailer sold the unit they were supposed to tell Tivo who would then get the purchaser to pay for a subscription. This doesn't seem to have happened here so someone got something for nothing...possibly. If that falls within the terms of stuff that can't be discussed here is a moderators decision - it was just friendly advice.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

matthunter3 said:


> I have found a tivo on ebay, thompson scenium, in "Demo Mode", displaying account in good standing.
> what does this mean?
> he says you dont have to pay.


Demo Mode can mean something else. When TiVos were first released in the UK, the very first time they were booted you were given an option to go into "shop demo mode". This was a short video presentation where the screen would "speak" to you to get your attention.

I remember very little of this now as I only ever saw it running once in Dixons. IIRC it was deliberatley designed to be quite tricky to work out how to get it out of this mode to prevent shoppers from exiting it - once the main service was started, this small interactive application was overwritten.

If they're saying that it's account in good standing it does sound like it's running the main application rather than the shop demo.


----------

